
Top-level `await` is a footgun - josephscott
https://gist.github.com/Rich-Harris/0b6f317657f5167663b493c722647221
======
johnhenry
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12497114](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12497114)

Though, I will add that since the latest version of chrome adds top-level
await, it might be time for a renewed discussion.

